# Pfs Question



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

When you shoot a pfs should I be flking the fork forward after I shoot?
I keep getting fork hits.

Please help

Daine


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes I do believe that you should flip the fork when using a PFS. Though I have heard that tweaking the pouch slightly sort of causes the ammo to "jump" over the fork.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Well a flipping is not actually necessary. I saw dgui shooting a pickle out of a vice. If you do it it will help and I strongly sugest it. But the main point of pfs shooting is to turn the pouch. Side shooting also gives me forkhits, but. I think I am figuring that out now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Twist and bend the pouch. Press the forks forward. The ammo will clear every time.


----------



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys for the advice 
I will try to turn the pouch and practice that way.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Watch pfshooter videos on youtube. Dgui is the PFS Master.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> Twist and bend the pouch. Press the forks forward. The ammo will clear every time.


I agree... twist, tweak, press forwad all in one fluid motion.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*



*


----------



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome thanks rs the video will help alot


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

treefork said:


> Watch pfshooter videos on youtube. Dgui is the PFS Master.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

As long as you turn the pouch you should be ok. I've tried shooting my PFS, holding the frame straight up but making sure i have the pouch turned (thumbnail face down or face up), amazingly it didn't hit the fork. I've also had the frame bending forward a little, turned the pouch and didn't get a fork hit. All this i learned from watching PFShooter's youtube videos.


----------



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you guys for all your help. Ive been watching pfshooters video now. He has great tutorials.

Thanks again for be awesome people


----------

